# Bellafire Farm - Ophelia's kidding thread due 2/13



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So this is my first time doing a kidding thread... Bear with me... but I've always wanted to do one, yet it seems kidding time is the busiest and I never get the time to make one up... So Here Goes!

First to kid in 2011 at Bellafire Farm is our beloved Alethia Farm Ophelia who is Roshasharn/Castle Rock/Algedi Farms bred. She was Res. Champ Junior doe last year at the big Santa Barbara Fair. She's just gorgeous and SO SO SO sweet! She's bred to Algedi Farms Manuka Honey, who's just stellar!

So, Ophelia was sono'd at the local Veterinary College...probable that she is carrying twins...definitely saw one w/heartbeat, and believe we saw a second too. First freshening. Definitely need atleast one doeling, as she's purchased w/a doe back deal.

I'll have a kidding camera (arrived in the mail today-yippe!) setup by the time she kids (Hopefully it will be on Ustream for all to watch).
Here's her pic from one of her shows last season (Photo credit to Alethia Farms)....and a cute face shot that I can't resist. 

I'll be clipping udders soon and will post those pics too...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE HER!!!!!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Hee hee.... ME TOO!! And she was *Supposed* to be my daughters special 4H & ADGA show doe... but Phi-Phi (Ophelia) and I are best bud's...I think I'm trumping my daughter! Hee hee.... Doubt I'll get to handle her at the shows though...for some crazy reason I always get the "not so easy" goats to show... Hmmmmm :chin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I love her look! So pretty!

I hope she has some girls for you! And then im gonna sneak to your house and steal them LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my...she is so beautiful.....  :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Soo pretty! I am so excited for you!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

She's beautiful


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty mama to be!! I am totally in love with her awesome dairy build!
Hope you get at least 2 from her


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ophelia is just beautiful!!! What a sweetie! i think I'll sneak over and steal whatever Tiny hooves leaves behind!! Good luck, and cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

bahahaha hey wanna work together?? we can each take one baby!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

No - No - No baby stealing (this time!)... She won't be "technically" ours until her "other momma" gets a doe-back...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

FINE!!

Next time?? haha


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

ROUGH week!! Phi kidded premies on Thursday, twin doelings, yippee! But oh so tiny!! They are doing better now, stronger and nursing now...so I think we're headed in the right direction. 
One looks JUST like momma, w/blue eyes. One is a beautiful flashy Chamoise color. Both just sweet as can be 
Momma Phi is doing great and her udder is GORGEOUS GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!! Yippppeeeeee!!!! :leap:

Will post pics later this weekend.... 
Next up is Latifa...who is very upset at the extra attention Phi is getting! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww congrats!!! I've had premies before too (twin does)...lost one the first day, but the one that survived is gorgeous.

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i love her coloring! pictures!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow-she is STUNNING...love her! Would love to see pics of the babies!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!!!

So...when you bringing one to me LOL


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome! So glad they are alive!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

My little preemie babies... day four? and they are doing great now...hooray!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Traci, they are SOOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh my goodness, they are so precious! Look how little!! I especially love the little girl with the one white leg. They look like you could put them in your purse and go shopping with them! Way too cute.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

They are so super sweet and curious... I could put them in my pocket - no problem -they'd love it!  Well, except for the fact that Momma Phi (Ophelia) won't even let me sit BETWEEN her and her babies...let alone hold one of them out of sight! She absolutely has to be RIGHT NEXT to them 24/7! She's such a good momma! I couldn't be happier with her or the babies!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWW THATS WONDERFULLLLL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, they're beautiful.. it sure makes life busy once they come along...doesn't it? have Fun!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad that she did give you healthy :kidred: :kidred: :leap: 

From the pic...the second baby looks to be polled :? I'm seeing a "Moe" hairdo and no swirls :whatgoat: 



Now.....I wanna see Phi's udder.....pleeeease :wink:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Funny you should say that.... I don't have any polled genetics in my herd... but I did notice during one of our little syringe feedings earlier this weekend that neither of them have ANY horn bumps AT ALL! Hmmmm.... must be related to being slightly preemie? Not sure...
Haven't wanted to stress Phi out yet... things have been crazy enough with everyone, human & goat alike, practically living in that little kidding pen for the past weekend. LOL! I'll post some pics as soon as the rain stops & we can walk-about. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: I understand all about living in the kid stall! And not stressing mama :wink:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

They are sooo CUTE!  Congratulations!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

SO cute! Congrats!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!! I LOVE those genetics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awwww PRECIOUS!!!! Congrats on such lil darlings! Just curious do you know how much they weigh? They definitely look like tiny lil cuties that are striving! And mama sounds very protective, so good for her! I hope your able to get some nice weather your way so they can get outside


----------

